# Slab leak



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Finally got this slab leak figured out. 

I couldn't understand why I was being so thrown off by this slab leak. Until I started opening up the walls and realized that the original plumber brazed that tee under the slab from the WH. Never seen that before. How did an inspector pass that?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Cut it down the center. We want to see what's inside.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Will do....this weekend


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Also, I was under the impression that brazing under slabs is legal anywhere in the USA.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

So was I. You can imagine how much time I wasted trying to find out where this line went....till I dug it up


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> Also, I was under the impression that brazing under slabs is legal anywhere in the USA.


No joints on water allowed under slab here ,except for a brazed repair.,


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh, also it was 1" under slab....


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Any suggestions on how to cut this open...I don't have a vice


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, you learn something new everyday.



SlickRick said:


> No joints on water allowed under slab here ,except for a brazed repair.,


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A gloved hand and a sawzall with a fresh metal blade works quite well. DO you need an instruction video? I can make you one tonight if you like.

A metal band saw is nice but many people don't have one.



voltatab said:


> Any suggestions on how to cut this open...I don't have a vice


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, i don't mind giving it a shot (thats what I figured)...but if you feel like makin a video, I wont say no  I dont have a band saw like you guessed 

I started trying with a sawzall but the blade aint so great. Jumping around like crazy. 
I'll get a new one in the morning and post pics soon enough


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Doorway diagnosis: It looks like the pipe corroded from the outside in. Corrosive soil or DC grounding maybe?


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

The issue 9 out of 10 around here is the water itself. But seeing the fitting makes me wonder otherwise. 

Do you know where I could send it?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

voltatab said:


> The issue 9 out of 10 around here is the water itself. But seeing the fitting makes me wonder otherwise.
> 
> Do you know where I could send it?


 



Question: Any pics of the repair? Did you install a new line overhead?


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

No, I silver soldered a new tee in - they could not afford a reroute, and did not want to file a claim 

No pics of the repair unfortunately, just the issue


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's the opened up fitting


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

nice pictures. any chance of you running a wire brush across the inside and then taking some ultra close up pictures?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

some closer pictures would be better, but from what I can tell so far it does look like it was attacked from the outside.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a place that had two slab leaks. Both where caused from not having the pipe properly wrapped in the two spots. The plumber that did the remodel opened up the slab and tapped in at these two spots and did not bother to rewrap the pipes.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'd be scared to silver solder old copper under the slab. Get it to hot then all those little pin holes appear. Also I bought a vise at lowes for $20. I think 4" pipe can fit in it. If not 4 then I know 3 inch does. But anyway, I just tapcon'd it down back in the corner out of the way. That thing saved my azz quite a lot.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Had a head spinner trying to figure one out one time. Hot and cold both leaking. One line pinholed and shot onto other line close enough to bore hole in it as well. :blink: Sounds easy enough now but was a toughy diagnosing.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> Had a head spinner trying to figure one out one time. Hot and cold both leaking. One line pinholed and shot onto other line close enough to bore hole in it as well. :blink: Sounds easy enough now but was a toughy diagnosing.


Someone here had the same thing happen. Copper line right next to a sanitary line. I think it was a hot line with a pin hole bored a hole right into the pvc then going down the drain.


----------



## rwphc (Dec 2, 2010)

what type of house, single multi floor? what city, town and state? dont waste your time opening up floors to repair a slab leak, repipe the lines above and out of the slab, thats one tiny pin hole in 100-200 feet of piping, you could have another leak 3 feet from that area an hour after you repair the floor


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> I'd be scared to silver solder old copper under the slab. Get it to hot then all those little pin holes appear.


 Given the age of the tubing and the incipient brittleness from the previous brazing, I would have made the repair with 95/5 and then wrapped it with 10Mil PVC pipe wrap.

Yes, I know that goes against code, but at least I wouldn't bolt awake in a panic wondering if it was holding for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

voltatab said:


> Here's the opened up fitting


 Looks to me like it got too hot during the brazing process and was then rapidly cooled, prolly with a spray bottle or a wet rag.

Rapidly cooling cherry red CT can crystallize the brazing medium and shrink the CT.


----------



## marktfields (Jun 24, 2011)

Why go to the trouble,,, Its repaired...Sawzall with gloved hands is NOT protection enough Plus looks like a solder joint


----------



## marktfields (Jun 24, 2011)

Besides its fixed


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

marktfields said:


> Why go to the trouble,,, Its repaired...Sawzall with gloved hands is NOT protection enough Plus looks like a solder joint


 




Please post us an intro; years in the trade, licenses held, area(s) that you specialize in, etc.


----------

